# Wood spirit walking stick



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey Boys and girls, So here is my first Wood Spirit carving walking stick.

For the sake of the picture i used a boot lace to make the grip wrap. ( ill replace with leather)

Hope you guys like it.

I think the wood is maple, stained and varnished.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very cool. Also reminds me that I need to give my beard a trim sometime.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

dww2 said:


> Very cool. Also reminds me that I need to give my beard a trim sometime.


Thank you ! Well your picture inspired me for this sculpting. lol ( joking! )


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

The sculpture looks fantastic.

I have to try to make a wood spirit.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking wood spirit!


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you guys


----------

